# That Sneaky Mossad Is At It Again



## Marauder06 (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.newsweek.com/2010/12/08/conspiracy-theories-with-a-bite.html




> Not even _Jaws_ can escape the volatile politics of the Middle East. In the past week the Egyptian resort town of Sharm al-Sheikh has been hit by a spate of gruesome shark attacks, with one person killed. Authorities have been scrambling to reassure tourists that the issue is under control. But the shark is still on the loose, prompting some Egyptian officials to accuse outside forces of sabotaging the country’s booming tourism industry. In an interview with a TV talk show Monday, the governor of South Sinai, Mohammad Abdul Fadhil Shousha, came up with this gem: “What is being said about the Mossad throwing the deadly shark in the sea to hit tourism in Egypt is not out of the question. But it needs time to confirm.”



I did a 6-month tour in Sharm el-Sheik back in the late 90's.  The water was beautiful- and full of sharks.  I don't know why everyone is acting like they're surprised this happened.  At least the tourists aren't getting blown up by land mines anymore.

If the Mossad did this, the sharks would have had lasers.  Oh wait that's Dr. Evil.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 9, 2010)

I think it would be more likely that Mossad is putting something in the tourists food that makes them more tasty for the sharks.  It's not the sharks or Mossad's fault that fat tourists taste so good.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sharm was an awesome place to be a young, single infantry officer... all those Russian and European tourists and so little time...

Did I mention the topless beaches?


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 9, 2010)

Topless beaches?  Canada has such shitty postings.  lol


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah the Canadians were at the main base, I don't remember exactly where it was but it was in the middle of the desert.  No beaches for miles.  Hell of a good chow hall though.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 9, 2010)

We like our food and have the figures to prove it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 9, 2010)

There were a bunch of either Ecuadorians or El Salvadorans there too, they looked like bad asses.  I stayed away.


----------



## Dame (Dec 9, 2010)

"What is being said about Mossad..."  Really?  How can anyone keep a straight face over there?


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it was the Mossad that put ill tempered Sea Bass into the Koi pond just outside of the Great Wall of China Restaurant...no doubt an elaborate plot to destabilize the Chinese food stronghold in America.


----------



## pardus (Dec 9, 2010)

I guess the tourists were kosher then...


----------



## Dame (Dec 9, 2010)

From the Israeli Onion:
_“What is being said about the Mossad throwing the deadly shark in the sea to hit tourism in Egypt is not out of the question. But it needs time to confirm the yarmulke seen on it's head.”_


----------



## Headshot (Dec 10, 2010)

> Egypt killed wrong sharks after diver attacks
> The shark responsible for attacking 4 European tourists, maiming 2 of them, is still at large, says a marine NGO.


http://www.haaretz.com/news/international/egypt-killed-wrong-sharks-after-diver-attacks-1.328835


----------



## Muppet (Dec 10, 2010)

O.K., O.K. Enough of casting diepersions on my heritage! Coming from a fat jew I can say that I don't taste very good. Mazel Tov bros. and sisters. :)

F.M.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 10, 2010)

Firemedic said:


> O.K., O.K. Enough of casting diepersions on my heritage! Coming from a fat jew I can say that I don't taste very good. Mazel Tov bros. and sisters. :)
> 
> F.M.



Glad I didn't break out with any of my Jewish Christmas jokes. ;)


----------



## Muppet (Dec 10, 2010)

Headshot said:


> Glad I didn't break out with any of my Jewish Christmas jokes. ;)



I prolly know more than you do brother!;)

F.M.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 10, 2010)

Firemedic said:


> I prolly know more than you do brother!;)
> 
> F.M.



Yeah, I learned most of mine from my friend Seth Dubner when I lived on Long Island.  I taught him all the Irish jokes.  My favorite he told me was (we'll see if you know the punch line) what did the Jewish Santa Claus say when he came down the chimney?


----------



## Dame (Dec 10, 2010)

Oi Oi Oi?
(Sorry Muppet. Couldn't resist.)


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 10, 2010)

Speaking of Kosher...


----------



## Headshot (Dec 10, 2010)

Is that shark ham?


----------



## Headshot (Dec 10, 2010)

Here is a link to some video of the actual attacks.  You can clearly see they have the wrong shark if you take a close enough look.  There is also some good commentary from some game officials.

http://www.spike.com/video/land-shark/2802070


----------



## Poccington (Dec 12, 2010)

Mossad still haven't given me back my passport.

They said they were just going to Dubai on a business trip


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 12, 2010)

lol

Good crossthreading and use of current events.


----------



## RetPara (Dec 16, 2010)

There have been sharks around for a long time there.  There have been some attacks in the past, but not a string like this.   First shark I ever saw was off South Base Camp in '82.  I was snorkeling and had a 'shadow' go over me.  Well...  it wasn't a damn boat.  I hugged the bottom till it was shallow enough to walk.  Some guys on the beach said it looked like I was trying to walk on water.  Was supposed to take Herb's and Doc Chesty's SCUBA class the next week...  Haven't left the beach since then and caught hell for it.

If I'm not at the top of the food chain or can carry something that 'supplements any shortcoming in that regard...  I ain't fucking going.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 16, 2010)

Herb was still there in '98 when I was at South.  I heard he retired shortly after.


----------



## Neo (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks like a drunken ninja 'killed' the scourge of Egyptian beaches:  http://www.macedoniaonline.eu/content/view/17081/48

The shark in this picture looks like a nurse shark, or one of the more rare sharks that are found only in deeper (1000+ ft) waters. This struck me as a little funny. So I went back and started reading some of the AP stories on the attacks in Egypt. They have no idea what kind of shark is feasting on their tasty tourist.

Furthermore, there is some evidence that these attacks are related to terrorist activities!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-11925707
_"Meanwhile, some said predatory sharks could have been drawn to the area after a ship carrying Australian sheep and cattle for sacrifice during last month's Muslim festival of Eid al-Adha dumped the carcasses of animals which had died during the voyage."_


----------



## pardus (Dec 17, 2010)

Bloody Aussies always causing trouble.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 18, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Did I mention the topless beaches?



One word-Dahab.



Marauder06 said:


> Herb was still there in '98 when I was at South. I heard he retired shortly after.



Herb was a mad man when it came to PT. Use to run circles around guys 30-40 years younger. I remember getting thoroughly smoked during his sessions with us. His favorite quotes: _"When the will is strong, everything is easy" _or _"Everything is good" _

Herb was a stud.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Chopstick (Dec 19, 2010)

Falling coconuts..tell that to Keith Richards.


----------

